# Fishing Pedrógão Grande



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I have, occasionally, fished parts of the Rio Zêzere but the "lake" behind the dam near Pedrógão Grande is difficult to fish from the bank due to the slope. In other places in other countries I've used a small boat to bob about aimlessly feeding non co-operative hungry fish and I'd like to try this again here. 

Anyone tried fishing from small boat on inland waters? 
What are the basic rules of small boating on the "lake"?
Do little boats (to be carried on car roof, running electric outboard in the water) need big regulations?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Under 5 metres & 5 horsepower no licence or registration needed & no 2 strokes allowed on Lake Cabril or Castelo do Bode but neither are easy waters to fish because of their sheer size. 

That said, I've seen trout at least 18 inches long, barbel probably half as much again, very big bass in both lakes & photos of a fair number of carp over 25 kg taken in Cabril. Oh & Cabril also hosts an annual Bass Masters competition. 

Also both lakes are chokka with crayfish & no licence for traps required & no limit on number of traps you can use & no limit on numbers or size of (red) crayfish you can take.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh & the nice lady (Paula) in the cafe at Foz de Alge lets you launch & recover free of charge but I always buy at least a coffee or two when I'm there as a thank you. 

Best bait for the crayfish is fish & (I'm told) best bait for the carp is bread............... Also those rubber worms for the bass.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah, wondered of the red ******s had got there before me, I've an Environmental Agency licence in the UK for trapping them on 8 miles of river Wey where they have given fatal disease to the local crayfish, eaten every other plant and animal and destroyed the river banks. Old chicken carcass (cooked to destroy bugs) gets them into traps. 

Now looking at old boats and new electric outboards and polishing my rod.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might also drive up the IC8 & come off at the Avelar junction where you turn right & a few km on you'll see what looks to be a small boat shop on the right & opposite an old brick factory (look for the high chimneys & look out for the speed bumps). 

The shop sells everything from boats to outboards to rope to anchors to fishing tackle. 

Also a small fishing shop in the petrol station near the PG GNR roundabout & a bigger one in the one way system in FdV.


----------

